# Tetanus baby goat



## Jhunt (Apr 13, 2020)

So yesterday my 6 week old baby Pygmy boy was diagnosed with tetanus ☹️ Even tho survival rate is not high we r still treating him
His back legs r pretty stiff and his tummy is very bloated. He’s still walking, running a little, still vocal. His mouth is a little tight but can still eat hay and drink is water/ pedialyte mix. 
I am wondering anyone has some hopeful stories of recovery for me?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2020)

Many years ago I tried to save a baby that had tetanus.  We  did it all....massive doses of tetanus antitoxin, banamine, dex, penicillin, multiple vet visits.  I was determined to save that baby.  The only thing she could do was suck and eliminate.  She also got a UTI so more shots for that.  She was so stiff that I could prop her up on her legs and she would stand just fine...only because she couldn't bend anything to lay down.  I doted on her, and loved her and prayed and wished and hoped for her.  Vet said if she made it 21 days we'd beat it.  She dropped dead on day 20.  I have never been so devastated at losing a baby.  Devastated because she died - but more devastated because I kept her in a living hell for 20 days.  I swore on her grave that I would never try to save another one if it happened again. 

If it were my baby I would end it's suffering now.  I'm so sorry - I  know that's not what you wanted to hear.  Imagine what a charley horse feels like and then imagine that it's your whole body for 20 days.  I have never forgiven myself for that one and it haunts me to this day.


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Many years ago I tried to save a baby that had tetanus.  We  did it all....massive doses of tetanus antitoxin, banamine, dex, penicillin, multiple vet visits.  I was determined to save that baby.  The only thing she could do was suck and eliminate.  She also got a UTI so more shots for that.  She was so stiff that I could prop her up on her legs and she would stand just fine...only because she couldn't bend anything to lay down.  I doted on her, and loved her and prayed and wished and hoped for her.  Vet said if she made it 21 days we'd beat it.  She dropped dead on day 20.  I have never been so devastated at losing a baby.  Devastated because she died - but more devastated because I kept her in a living hell for 20 days.  I swore on her grave that I would never try to save another one if it happened again.
> 
> If it were my baby I would end it's suffering now.  I'm so sorry - I  know that's not what you wanted to hear.  Imagine what a charley horse feels like and then imagine that it's your whole body for 20 days.  I have never forgiven myself for that one and it haunts me to this day.


thats so sad 😭 it’s hard to make that decision because he’s still walking a lot and running a little


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 13, 2020)

I knew someone that had a Shetland sheep that developed tetanus when he was wethered. She, too, agonized over what was the right thing to do to; she decided to give him a chance. He made a full recovery (after which, she named him Lucky).


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> I knew someone that had a Shetland sheep that developed tetanus when he was wethered. She, too, agonized over what was the right thing to do to; she decided to give him a chance. He made a full recovery (after which, she named him Lucky).


I wonder at what stage they caught it and how long recovery was?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 13, 2020)

Jhunt said:


> I wonder at what stage they caught it and how long recovery was?



Oh, geez, it's been years . . . .

What I remember is that he was new to the owner, she had entered him in the fair, which is where I saw him. While he was there, she realized he just wasn't right and called the vet. He was a bit rocky, but still on his feet, still able to eat (though a bit off his food) and drink and eliminate. She took him home, of course. It probably helped that she was a nurse, but she was concerned that he might hold being treated like a pincushion against her (I can't remember what all meds he was given, but it was a lot of shots!) He didn't, though - after all the handling and babying, he was puppy-dog friendly. As far as how long it took, I'm not sure about that, but I think it was something in the neighborhood of 6 weeks to two months before he seemed "normal" to her.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 14, 2020)

I had a Jersey calf that got tetanus after getting castrated. I caught it pretty early (didn’t realize what it was at the time). I thought he was getting an infection so I pumped him full of penicillin for several days. He seemed a bit better at the end of his treatment, but he went down the night before I got back from a couple days away. 

When I got back his symptoms seemed to line up with tetanus OR a case of white muscle disease (selenium deficiency). It was the weekend so I couldn’t get my vet out so I started him back on antibiotics and gave him a shot of BoSe. I believe we also gave him some tetanus antitoxin, but not nearly the dose that he needed. 

He went from flat out on his side and super stiff to laying upright on his own. He wasn’t wanting eat at this point. 

The vet came out and confirmed my diagnosis. He told me to continue the antibiotics and to give another shot of BoSe in a few days. We did have to do some fancy maneuvering to get his stomach flipped over (part of it had flipped out of place while he was discovered on his side).  

The calf survived, but was unable to stand up for a long time and when he finally did stand, his front legs were crippled. I did various braces on them for a while and got one of them a lot better, but one I couldn’t fix. He lived with his mom and the other cattle until he was about 5yo when my dad finally was able to bring himself to slaughter the poor guy. I’m pretty sure he only agreed to it because he’d gotten too heavy for his crippled leg and was in obvious pain when he walked. 

The takeaway here is that *sometimes* they survive. It’s not very common that they do and the death from tetanus is horrific. 

I bought another calf years and years ago (sympathy purchase really, but was also new to cattle) that had a swollen knee. He also looked depressed and dumpy. I felt bad and bought him. He went down with tetanus a few weeks later and died in my arms. Nothing the vet could do. 

My vets theory as to why my steer survived was that,
1) I caught the infection early
2) I started him on penicillin and that is one of the few antibiotics that is able to effectively treat the tetanus bacteria
3) Both selenium and vitamin E are essential for the immune system and by giving him BoSe, it gave his system enough of a boost to be able to overcome the infection

I’d say if your kid is still acting ok, I’d give him a chance. Talk to your vet about giving him some selenium. Keep up with high doses of penicillin. But don’t leave him too long if he gets worse. A death from tetanus is horrific both for the sufferer and everyone watching.


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 14, 2020)

purplequeenvt said:


> I had a Jersey calf that got tetanus after getting castrated. I caught it pretty early (didn’t realize what it was at the time). I thought he was getting an infection so I pumped him full of penicillin for several days. He seemed a bit better at the end of his treatment, but he went down the night before I got back from a couple days away.
> 
> When I got back his symptoms seemed to line up with tetanus OR a case of white muscle disease (selenium deficiency). It was the weekend so I couldn’t get my vet out so I started him back on antibiotics and gave him a shot of BoSe. I believe we also gave him some tetanus antitoxin, but not nearly the dose that he needed.
> 
> ...


This morning he seems a bit more stiff. His temp is down from yesterday and he’s still taking the bottle ok. He can’t lay down tho ☹️ He still walks around and tries to keep up with us around the yard. He has had penicillin for 3 days now as well flunixin and nuflor. Today was last day for meds. I may run and get the vitamins to see if that helps


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 14, 2020)

Jhunt said:


> This morning he seems a bit more stiff. His temp is down from yesterday and he’s still taking the bottle ok. He can’t lay down tho ☹ He still walks around and tries to keep up with us around the yard. He has had penicillin for 3 days now as well flunixin and nuflor. Today was last day for meds. I may run and get the vitamins to see if that helps



Don’t stop giving the penicillin! 3 days is not nearly long enough. How much are you giving him?

You have to get BoSe from the vet. It’s prescription only. 

Try to keep him quiet too.


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 14, 2020)

purplequeenvt said:


> Don’t stop giving the penicillin! 3 days is not nearly long enough. How much are you giving him?
> 
> You have to get BoSe from the vet. It’s prescription only.
> 
> Try to keep him quiet too.


I’m going to get more now. I’m not sure the dosage. He’s a lot more stiff this morning


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2020)

I gave my baby multiple injections every single day for 20 days and still lost her.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2020)

I had a lamb get tetanus this year, nice one too. I had never seen it before. I researched his symptoms and realized what it was. We put him down. It seemed the more humane thing to do. My husband wanted me to “save” him. I pointed out that he was a wether, for meat. Then I asked, if I got the lamb well, would he really want to eat the meat? No. Me neither and I durn sure wouldn’t let you eat it, nor anybody else. I felt bad, but I wasn’t going to let him suffer while I tried to “save” him. Sometimes you have to ask yourself, save him for what?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 15, 2020)

Jhunt said:


> So yesterday my 6 week old baby Pygmy boy was diagnosed with tetanus ☹ Even tho survival rate is not high we r still treating him
> His back legs r pretty stiff and his tummy is very bloated. He’s still walking, running a little, still vocal. His mouth is a little tight but can still eat hay and drink is water/ pedialyte mix.
> I am wondering anyone has some hopeful stories of recovery for me?


Equine is for use in the prevention and treatment of tetanus in horses, pigs, sheep, goats and swine. This is approved for use if a non-immunized animal, or one with an uncertain immune status, recovers from a deep penetrating wound that has or may become infected with soil.


----------

